# private messages!



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

I am now a bronze member, but i don't think i can send private messages, i have tried to send two but they don't seem to have been sent as i have no messages in my sent items folder, can anyone help/advise me on this?

Thank Neil


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

you have to have made 50 decent posts i think


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

*UK-Muscle.co.uk Membership Levels*

We run a grading system based on the length of time you have been a member and your post count. Each successive membership level gives greater privileges and opens up different features of the forum.

The levels are:

*Registered User*

This is the level of new members who have just registered.


Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.

*BRONZE*

Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.


Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).

Can use the Blogs

Can Add Contacts/Friends

Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges


*SILVER*

Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.

Same as Bronze plus:


Signatures will be enabled (soon).

Can Post Calendar Events

Can Post Articles

Custom User Title

Message Storage increases to 250 messages

Can start new threads in Classifieds.


*GOLD*

Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.

Same as Silver plus:


Message Storage increases to 500 messages.

Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.

Can switch off sigs

More to come..


I may have not understood this correctly, but it says in bronze can use private messages:cursing:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

i just sent you a PM


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Aye I was wondering about that too. The features might not become available right away, might need a Mod to promote you?


----------

